# how long should the temp be up to treat ich?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

So the problem is I have lots of live plants, none of them like to be in temps higher than 84.. I am at 90 now. my pleco just has a tiny bit which is why I am treating for it. Should I just leave it overnight? i dont want all my plants to die, or my fish to get stressed from this.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats to high u dont need it up that much keep it around 81-82 and it will help fight the ich.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey there.

why are u upping the temp to 90? top it off at 84 and treat with meds based on your stock list with daily water changes. make sure you perform a gravel vaccum to remove any possible eggs or dead larval ich. you should be able to beat this by the 5th day if treated right. however, continue to treat for a period of 14 days to ensure no fry stage larval ich are present in your tank.

this is just a guideline. Ich, like all other bacteria are startin to develop strains that are immune to meds. there have been reported cases where the ich bacteria refused to die out and took out all the fish even with all the possible help rendered.

hope this helps.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry. double post.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh*

Ich is not caused by a bacteria, and it's not becoming drugproof. 
The problem is simply one of misidentification and improper treatment. There are numerous "ick" species out there, and they each have a weakness to certain things. Treating with the wrong thing will have no effect, but treating with the right thing will work just fine.

In other news, you're already at 90, so why not crank it to 95 for a day and wipe out the ick in one day with no further need for meds?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Ich is not caused by a bacteria, and it's not becoming drugproof.
> The problem is simply one of misidentification and improper treatment. There are numerous "ick" species out there, and they each have a weakness to certain things. Treating with the wrong thing will have no effect, but treating with the right thing will work just fine.
> ...


this is what I am trying to do. I am a little worried tho about cooking my fish. Although they all seem well. The ich is still present on my neon tetra and pleco. I am doing water changes and gravel vacuums. I cannot treat with meds, because I cannot afford to buy any until next friday. So the temp is going up to 95 today. How fast will that kill it? And is it a guarantee that given time it will?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

OK so I have the temp up, and i managed to scrounge together enough cash to buy meds today. So i am going to go buy aquarium salt and kordon rid ich which i have heard works great. Anyone recommend any other meds? 

Oh and sorry for double post this was going to be an edit but my comp lagged


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

jones57742 said:


> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html
> 
> TR


why is this not stickied up top?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess we just missed it somehow. It's stuck now, though.

The 95 F will work in one day. Don't add any meds at that temperature, and do everything you can to increase aeration until the temp goes back down to normal.

94 kills ick within hours, so 95 should work even better. Not quicker, maybe, but better.


----------

